# Will JJ wear purple and orange next year?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Will he be a Sun next year?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think we have enough to sign him. Teams like Milwaukee, Cleveland, Atlanta will more likely sign him. I'm not sure on our exact financial situation but I don't think we have enough to sign him to the 10 million a year he'll probably get. Hopefully we can sign him but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I don't think we have enough to sign him. Teams like Milwaukee, Cleveland, Atlanta will more likely sign him. I'm not sure on our exact financial situation but I don't think we have enough to sign him to the 10 million a year he'll probably get. Hopefully we can sign him but I don't see it happening.


I really hope he stays here....if not I hope we get at least get a sign and trade....but I really want him here.......:gopray:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Joe Johnson already stated that he's going to the highest bidder, so I think that's a good indicator that he's gone after this season is over.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope he goes to Charlotte Bobcats!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Joe Johnson already stated that he's going to the highest bidder, so I think that's a good indicator that he's gone after this season is over.


Nah it is not garans hes going to another team. I mean he loves it in Phoenix from what I hear, and hopefully he knows how important he is to us and signs back with us.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Highest bidder? Isn't he restricted?

Question for Suns fans: If JJ does end up leaving, would it make you lot regret the Richardson signing?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He likes it in Phoenix! but all I can do is pray, I would love seeing him there next season again! The suns can make only one thing to make sure he stays there: win the championship!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Nah it is not garans hes going to another team. I mean he loves it in Phoenix from what I hear, and hopefully he knows how important he is to us and signs back with us.


He's being honest, money is a big factor in everyone's decision making. Phoenix is put into a difficult situation, because Marion's already making near max money, Nash is getting paid a lot, Quentin Richardson is getting paid.. and Amare is coming up for a new contract and we all know he deserves the max. Johnson will get offered a ton in the offseason by someone, and the Suns will have to decide if they can afford to keep him, I don't think they can. It's a shame since he's a better player than Quentin Richardson.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Suns will match any offer. They may end up doing a sign and trade, but they are not going just sit there and watch him leave.

Realistically, JJ will get a nice contract but no one is going to give him a K-Mart type offer. He is not good enough to carry a team on his own, so no one is going to give him a prohibitively big contract since they have to save enough money to sign another free agent. What is worse, the teams will be forced to tie up their cap space on the offer for 15 days, which makes it hard to sign other free agents quickly.

Last summer Miles and Swift were very attractive free agents, but neither even got an offer. Other than Q and K-Mart, the main RFA signings were Brian Skinner and Etan Thomas, both for MLE.

It is notable that the only teams to lose RFA's were the ultra cheap teams: Nets and Clippers. The Suns are not going to get a Knicks type payroll, but they aren't going to do a Clippers immitation either.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> I don't think we have enough to sign him. Teams like Milwaukee, *Cleveland*, Atlanta will more likely sign him. I'm not sure on our exact financial situation but I don't think we have enough to sign him to the 10 million a year he'll probably get. Hopefully we can sign him but I don't see it happening.


Just wondering.. but doesn't it seem Cleveland is rumered to sign just about every free agent this offseason?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> The Suns will match any offer. They may end up doing a sign and trade, but they are not going just sit there and watch him leave.
> 
> Realistically, JJ will get a nice contract but no one is going to give him a K-Mart type offer. He is not good enough to carry a team on his own, so no one is going to give him a prohibitively big contract since they have to save enough money to sign another free agent. What is worse, the teams will be forced to tie up their cap space on the offer for 15 days, which makes it hard to sign other free agents quickly.
> 
> ...


Nice post, I couldn't have said it better myself :yes:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

garnett said:


> Highest bidder? Isn't he restricted?
> 
> Question for Suns fans: If JJ does end up leaving, would it make you lot regret the Richardson signing?


Nah I wouldn't regret the Q signing. I just hope JJ doesn't walk for nothing. Q is a good player and fits in good with the Suns.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hopefully the Suns do resign him.
I don't see him making more than 8 or 9 million a year.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The kind of contract will be dependent on how the new collective bargaining agreement is structured. 

Relatively speaking, I would expect JJ to get money similar to what Manu got as translated to the new CBA. Manu got $52 million (average $8.7) over 6 years which started at $6.6 million.


----------

